
Show HN: How much does this meeting pay? - pretzelhands
https://howmuchdoesthismeetingpay.com
======
pretzelhands
Hey all! I've recently been spending a lot of time in meetings and a few mates
over at WIP came up with this idea that I should make a counter that tells you
how much you've earned just by sitting in a meeting.

This is the result of that idea being turned into an actual thing! It doesn't
have any purpose other than being a silly tool to track what your hourly rate
converts to in meeting time.

I hope you enjoy it!

------
boaticus
I could make this in a single day. I can't believe you added a donate button.

JUST KIDDING! :)

Looks great! Good job, this was nice and simple.

Seriously, this was a lot of fun, and the cha-ching sound effect is an
excellent touch.

~~~
whatsstolat
Single day? $75 an hour. That's a $600 cost!

------
seapunk
Nice

------
petecodes
Great work. Email me.

